# Police Officer Anthony Lossiah



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Anthony Lossiah*
Cherokee Indian Police Department, Tribal Police

End of Watch: Tuesday, October 6, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* 17 years

*Badge #* 704

*Cause:* Duty related illness

*Location:* North Carolina

*Incident Date:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Tony Lossiah succumbed to injuries sustained in the line of duty.

He was taken to Mission Hospital, in Asheville, where he developed complications from the original injury.

Officer Lossiah had served with the Cherokee Indian Police Department for 17 years. He is survived by his wife and children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Ben Reed
Cherokee Indian Police Department
468 Sequoyah Trail
PO Box 1330
Cherokee, NC 28719

Phone: (828) 497-7405

Read more: Police Officer Anthony Lossiah


----------

